# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe of niet?

## rafaelo

Als je erg moe bent ga je dan ook raar kijken? 

Het viel me donderdag op, ik was kapot en ging niet slapen. Een poosje later begon ik raar uit me ogen te zien, af en toe wat wazig, met een klein zwart stipjen
Vond het maar wat raar maar goed.

----------


## snipper

Ja ik heb dat ook als ik erg moe ben. Niks om je ongerust over te maken!

----------


## rafaelo

ok

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik moe ben dan wordt het idd waziger voor mijn ogen, als ik me dan meer focus wordt mijn beeld weer helderder. Van zwarte stipjes heb ik geen last... 
Kon er verder ook (nog) geen duidelijk antwoord voor op internet vinden  :Frown:

----------

